# Thinking about another group Paph order



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2018)

A couple of years ago a bunch of STF'rs put together a large HS order that Ten/Shin (Matt) imported for us. Unfortunately most of the plants were way too small.  Is anyone interested in trying another group order?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 17, 2018)

In the past I have ordered from Ten/Shin twice and had them brought to local shows and both times I was disappointed in the size of the plants. I've learned my lesson and will never do that again. However, on the flip side most of the paphs. that he brings to shows are of very nice size and quality. I guess the best way to get plants from them is to not order and then show up at a show as soon as they open and hit there both. Just one person thoughts.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2018)

I've had the same lack of luck with Ten/Shin's plants. I shy away from orders with him.


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 19, 2018)

It&rsquo;s always best to buy plants in person at the show. Years ago I pre-ordered a number of species Phalaenopsis from Phillippines and I was disappointed with their size and quality. They were quite different than a few plants my friend got for me at the orchid show from the same vendor. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2018)

The problem is, i am always never the first to the show so the best stuff is gone. There is a lot of stuff that hardly ever arrives in the US from Taiwan.


----------

